# ResourceBunlde in einer WebApp



## Sanix (15. Nov 2006)

Ich habe folgende Struktur in meiner Webapplikation:
src
lib
misc/bundles
web/


Jetzt versuche ich folgenden Code auszuführen, der die Datei db.properties im Ordner misc/bundles anspricht:

```
ResourceBundle rb = ResourceBundle.getBundle("db");
```

Jedoch kriege ich folgenden Fehler:


> Exception in thread "main" java.util.MissingResourceException: Can't find bundle for base name db, locale de_CH



Die Datei db.properties befindet sich jedoch im Ornder mics/bundles.


----------



## Wildcard (15. Nov 2006)

Sanix hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Die Datei db.properties befindet sich jedoch im Ornder mics/bundles.


Auch im entsprechenden locale Verzeichnis?


----------



## Sanix (16. Nov 2006)

Ne, das war das Problem, wenn ich es als normale Applikation ausführe, müsste sie im Klassenverzeichnis sein.


----------

